# My Pet Portraits



## CindyB

Hi everyone!

As I said in my presentation, I just love animal art. As I grew up with a lot of pets, I have started naturally by sketching them when I was very young, and since this period I can't stop !
That's why a few months ago I decided to become officially a pet artist  I draw portraits of pets by photographs: Horses, dogs, cats...

On this thread, I am going to show you some of my previous artworks, but I am drawing everyday, so I will post my newest pieces as well.
I hope you can understand my message easily, I think I made a lot of mistakes  So, feel free to correct me if you wish, because I want to learn 

I would like to start with my favourite piece called "Esperanza". It's a pastel painting of a spanish stallion, I made it especially for my very first exhibition (and my only exhbition :lol 










This one is a charcoal drawing of a French Trotter:










An arabian stallion drawn by a beautiful picture of a Polish photographer (I am so ashamed but I can't remember his name  )










And here is a charcoal drawing of a crossbred horse:










But I do other pets as well, so here is a pastel-painting of a cat 










I hope you like my work!! Feel free to give me your opinion and criticisms about it


----------



## amschrader87

I'm no artist so no real critique. But they are beautiful, and the fur looks real.


----------



## CindyB

I am very happy if you like them  Thank you!

Here is my work in progress:










It is going to be a pastel painting


----------



## lilruffian

Awesome pastels! I love the horse and the detail in the cat is amazing! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## haleylvsshammy

These are all stunning!


----------



## Rowzy

Beautiful artwork. The detail is amazing.

Your english is wonderful by the way (Better than some people in my college english class actually...)
I just have one quick correction. When you said 


> An arabian stallion drawn by a beautiful picture of a Polish photographer


I think you are trying to say something more like "An arabian stallion drawn from a beautiful picture taken by a Polish photographer". I am assuming that you drew it using the photographer's picture as a reference, correct? 

You can ignore this part if you want (it might just be more confusing) but if you want to know, as you wrote it, it is essentially saying that a beautiful picture of the photographer drew the drawing which really makes no sense .


----------



## tinyliny

Wow! it's astoundingly accurate and quite beautiful. I love your compositions and your detail with the manes . I would not have such patience. I think I like the one of the horse laying down the best. May I ask how long such a piece takes you to finish?
And the cats' eyes look so very real. More real than a photograph!


----------



## Hidalgo13

I love your style!


----------



## CindyB

Thank you so much for your kind comments 

@Rowzy I really appreciate your correction, thank you! That's exactly what I wanted to say  I realize now that I had made a weird sentence :lol: 

@Tinyliny Thank you very much  The time I spent on each drawing depends on many things (the size, the artistic technique, and if there is only one subject or more)
But for example the horse laying down that you prefer took me approximately 3 hours. The arabian stallion in pastels took me a few days (4 or 5)

But furry animals take more time, I spent sooo many hours on the cat :lol: And the one I am doing at the moment is very long as well. 

Today I worked on her face, but I have to correct her mouth because it looks horrible


----------



## CindyB

The portrait of Micko the cat is finished!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

First, welcome to the forum. There are quite a few artists on here, I'm jealous of all of you. I can't draw or paint at all but love looking at everyone's work. 

I love the first one especially! The detail is great. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## CindyB

Well thank you for your welcome and your visit on my thread!
I really appreciate your compliments, but you know I think everybody can draw if they work for 
I was really not good when I started, and now if I look at my first drawings I am so ashamed! Lol !

Here is my new commission in progress!


----------



## tinyliny

What is the medium here? colored pencil? acrylic?
The eyes are great!


----------



## Deslumbrar

Your pastel work is gorgeous... you do a brilliant job with their eyes!


----------



## CindyB

Thank you so much! I love working on the eyes, the mirror of the soul!

It is another pastel painting Tinyliny


----------



## stacysills02

oh wow ther all beauitful. great job. pastels are hard to work withe but ur amazing with them.


----------



## CindyB

Thank you so much Stacysills!
When I started with them, I used oil pastels and it was so difficult for me. When I tried the soft pastels, I was really really more confident, they changed everything!

My Border Collie is now done! I hope you like:


----------



## sommsama09

Oh wow your work is breathtaking if i had money i would love a pic of Jess.. If you would ever do a free on PLEASE let me know it would mean so much to me  Shes special! Amazing drawings!


----------



## CindyB

Oh thank you, you're so sweet!
Sometimes it can happen when I don't have any commission, I ask people for pictures. But at the moment I have many many commissions to do before christmas, so we will see in 2012 for Jess! Is it your horse ?


----------



## Northernstar

Beautiful work, Cindy!!! My favorite is the charcoal drawing of the horse laying down - everything is very well done, however! Tres Bien! 

(Pardon my High School French - that was many years ago!)


----------



## sommsama09

CindyB said:


> Oh thank you, you're so sweet!
> Sometimes it can happen when I don't have any commission, I ask people for pictures. But at the moment I have many many commissions to do before christmas, so we will see in 2012 for Jess! Is it your horse ?


 Shes owned by my friend who i work for at her stud. I don't beli9eve she will have aproblem with you drawing her as she knows how much i love jess - her fiance even laughs about it 

If you do get time these are some pics of her  - if you do the bucket one without her rug please edit her feet back in XD she has no leg markings  / without mud on others


----------



## xeventer17

Oh wow! Your work is just amazing!! I would love a drawing of my cat. How much do you charge? Feel free to send me a private message if you don't want to post your prices for everyone to see.


----------



## polkadotsx

Beautiful!! x


----------



## Arksly

As others have said. Your art it astounding, as well as your English.


----------



## Paintlover1965

I really enjoy your work. I have liked to draw from photographs since as long as I can remember but I am by no means an artist. I love your arabian stallion and the glassiness in your cat's eyes-so realistic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## csimkunas6

Stunning work, love the amount of detail in the very first picture you have posted.... truly magnificent!!! Look forward to seeing more!!


----------



## CindyB

Wow all these sweet messages! I am so happy! Thanks everyone!!

@Sommsama: My favourite is the 5th one, I save it and I will let you know if I use it later 
@Xeventer thank you so much! I sent you a PM to let you know some information and the prices of my paintings.
@Polkadotsx: Thank you so much 
@Arksly: This is really kind  Thank you!
@Paintlover: Don't say you're not an artist. If you like drawing and if you practise, then you are one  Did you show some of your artwork on the forum? I would love to see it !
@Csimkunas: Really, I am so happy! Unfortunately I can't show my current work for now, because it is a Christmas surprise and the customer wants to keep it secret until the D-day ! But as soon as it is finished I will start a cat and then a pony in charcoal, and I will be happy to show them here !


----------



## sommsama09

OH wow thanks id love it


----------



## Flintlock

Wonderful talent!


----------



## Nuage

C'est magnifique! How beautiful!


----------



## CindyB

Thank you so much!!
I show you my last pastel painting, it's a miniature portrait of an Irish cob foal!


----------



## Phantomstallion

You are fab!


----------



## Creampuff

Cindy, your artwork is just stunning! I really love the color combinations and how you make them feel homey.


----------



## CindyB

Oh thank you Creampuff & Fantomstallion  ! I love playing with colors but I think I have a lot to improve in this technique


----------



## wildmustango

Beautiful pieces, Cindy!


----------



## Farmergirl

They are all beautiful. You have an amazing talent.


----------



## star1998

wow. these are reallllyyyy good!!!
they have so much detail!!!
amazing!!!


----------



## midwestgirl89

I know I've said this in a few other threads that have pastels but I'm gonna say it again. I tip my hat to any artist that successfully works with pastels. They scare me half to death  
But your work is really amazing. Very detailed and full of life. Can't wait to see more soon.


----------



## Flintlock

You are the real-deal girl, keep it going!


----------



## ilovemolly

i did that same charcol of that horse, with the gold and white.... but obviously I'm not talented like you at that stuff cause it didn't look that good at all haha


----------



## CindyB

You're all so sweet with me!! Thank you so much!!
Here is another pastel painting. It is a tribute to Kap Dream, the French Blood horse sadly passed away last November. 










I hope you enjoy! It is a gift from a friend of his owner, I hope she will like the portrait!


----------



## Northernstar

Absolutely beautiful, excellent work!! You certainly grace this forum with your talent.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

That Is amazing! The expression you capture in your drawings is astonishing


----------



## CindyB

Thank you so much!!
Here is my last commission, a charcoal drawing!










I hope you like! Have a nice day !


----------



## Phantomstallion

I love that. the detail is amazing.


----------



## skippatuffson

Your artwork is wonderful. With the horse watch the muscling in the neck. Most horses don't have that many indentions. The nostril would have to have a light below it in order for the inside to be so light. Pick one light source and shadow everything from it. I have been working on shadow and really studying how light affects all the muscling and fine features of my animals. When you look at your horse what doesn't seem right to you? The first thing that struck me was there was too much detail too many stand out or pop out veins and muscles. Train your eye for the smoothness and the shadows. Study great photos. In fact, take photos and draw from your photos. Your last cat is my favorite. I just started drawing cats. I draw with black and white graphite pencils and it is harder to portray the realism as with color. If you E-mail me I will send you some samples of my work.


----------



## sommsama09

Absoloutley amazing, if you ever need a horse to draw you can draw Jess - totally up to you and i have alot better pics of her, with some angles  

Your work is breath taking and i love how you made a tribute to Kap Dream.


----------



## CindyB

Thanks for your nice comments !

Here are some drawings 





































You can join my facebook page to see my drawings as soon as I finish them : http://www.facebook.com/artiste.animalier


----------



## eeo11horse

Oh my gosh: those are absolutely beautiful! What's the media?


----------



## eeo11horse

Oh never mind I see...


----------



## CindyB

Thank you Eeo11horse !
They are pastel paintings  In a few months, I will make some oil paintings because I love it..


----------



## Phantomstallion

Great pics!


----------



## CindyB

Thank you !
I am doing a Gypsy cob at the moment.. I hope it is going to be good


----------



## bakercar

Hi Cindyb your work is amazing. My mom has a 28 year old horse that she loves dearly, I don't know if you sell paintings or not but if you do I might be interested in surprising her with one of your beautiful paintings. I would like to see some of your prices if you want to private message me your prices i Would appriciate it. Thanks!*


----------



## CindyB

Hi Bakercar, this is my main professional activity  I would be very happy to immortalize your mum's cherished horse. I send you a private message within a few minutes !


----------



## CindyB

Hello everyone !
Here is my Gypsy cob horse finally completed.. I hope you like this painting


----------



## Phantomstallion

That is beautiful!


----------



## henia

Your works are amazing! So impressive!
May I ask what do you use to make them? Like this horse above or the cat in the end of the first site?
I draw too but only in a greyscale so I want to try drawing in colour finally


----------



## kittersrox

Wow! These are amazing! I wish I was artistic


----------



## redwing57

Wow i envy you


----------



## CindyB

Thanks for your kind comments !
@Henia they are made with soft pastels. I don't know if we have the same brands of artistic products in our respective countries, but here in France I use mainly Faber Castel Pitt, Daler Rowney, Rembrandt and Sennelier.


----------



## Reeltje

I LOVE your work! It's amazing!


----------



## ChipsAhoy

Wow, your work is absolutely stunning! I'd never be able to draw that well.


----------



## CindyB

Thanks for your very kind comments !

Here is a new Pastels painting for you, hope you like it 










You can see all my artwork suscribing my Facebook page : http://www.facebook.com/artiste.animalier


----------



## tinyliny

that water is so , . . . wet! and splashy, and foamy and . . . .real!


----------



## CindyB

Thank you Tinyliny ! I was so afraid of ruining everything because I am really not used to paint water.. So your compliment is really very appreciated ^^


----------



## CindyB

Hi there !

Here are some new Pastel paintings ! Hope you like them


----------



## tinyliny

And the hair is so . . . . hairy, and tangly and fuzzy! 

love the GV!


----------

